# serralmus sanchezi



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

what do you all think is he a sanhezi ? photos are not best sorry.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Wrong forum but yes, that is a sanchezi.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Def a sanchezi.


----------



## lover-8823 (Feb 14, 2007)

Slytooth13 said:


> Def a sanchezi.


NICE GUY


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

nice looking fish you got there!


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

tahnk where did it move at?


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

100 % sanchezi. nice lookin too


----------

